
Great app to stay focused and beat procrastination: Effortless - seruda
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/effortless
======
andre122
Oh my god, it's really good. Do you know if there's an option for PC Windows?

~~~
seruda
I'm not sure but I think it's only for Mac right now.

